# Abmahnung von  Waldorf Frommer Rechtsanwälte



## chaotin0071 (12 Juni 2009)

Constantin Film will 965,- Euro haben für Männersache.muss ich die Unterlassungserklärung abschicken,hat einer auch schon so was bekommen????????


Alles sehr undurchsichtig.T-online hat meine IP rausgegeben,und dadurch hatte ich die Mahnung?
Freue mich über jede Antwort


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Hallo,

ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du den Film tatsächlich gesaugt hast. Eigentlich sind die Abmahnkosten auf 100 Euro gedeckelt worden - oder irre ich da? Du solltest Dir einen fachkundigen Anwalt suchen, mir fällt spontan die Kanzlei von Udo Vetter ein. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## chaotin0071 (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Ich selbst habe keine Abmahnung (noch nicht) aber meine Freundin,habe einen AW kontaktiert und eine abgeänderte Unterlassungserklärung abgeschickt.
Ist man ja erst mal geschockt wenn man so was erhält
Mal sehen was raus kommt,melde das Ergebnis hier in Forum


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



chaotin0071 schrieb:


> Alles sehr undurchsichtig.T-online hat meine IP rausgegeben,und dadurch hatte ich die Mahnung


Die Anwälte erstatten bei den Staatsanwaltschaften paketeweise Strafanzeigen gegen unbekannte Filesharer, deren IP sie selbst (oder angeschlossene Techniker) abphishen. Die Staatsanwaltschaften dann machen sich über die folgende (meiner Meinung nach illegalen!!!) Datenerhebung bei den Providern zumeist keine weiteren Gedanken um den Einzelfall, der dann umgehend eingestellt wird. Das Ergebis der Datenrecherche aber wird den Anwälten mitgeteilt, so dass die dann ihre zivilen Ansprüche aufstellen können - wohlgemerkt, infolge (womöglich) illegaler Datenklärung durch die StA!


----------



## chaotin0071 (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Wollte von T-Online wissen ob die Herausgabe erfogte streiten es ab,habe jetzt nach Bonn geschrieben um meine IP zu erfahren,mal sehen was raus kommt.
Sind bestimmt mit daran beteiligt(T-Online)an den Gewinn wenn man zahlt

Danke für den Beitrag:-p


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



chaotin0071 schrieb:


> Wollte von T-Online wissen ob die Herausgabe erfogte streiten es ab...


Das ist richtig, denn die Daten werden von der T-Com herausgegeben, da das der Netzbetreiber ist. 





chaotin0071 schrieb:


> ...habe jetzt nach Bonn geschrieben um meine IP zu erfahren


Das wissen die nicht sondern man braucht die Verbindungsdaten (IP-Adresse + Zeitstempel) für die gegenständliche Session, bei der die Phisher dein Filesharingprogramm (legal) angezapft haben.


----------



## blowfish (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

@chaotin0071
Ich denke mal, du hast ein offenes W-LAN. DArüber konnten sich andere einwählen und Filesharing betreiben. 
Und jetzt hast du ein Problem. Solltest mal dein W-Lan auslesen und protokollieren wer da wann sich eingewählt hat, aber nicht die Daten löschen. Die könntest du noch gebrauchen.


----------



## chaotin0071 (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

wie kann ich das mit den w-lan auslesen,keine Ahnung sorry.

bin für jeden tip dankbar.mit genauer anweisung

danke fürs antworten

 chaotin0071

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:28:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:27:05 ----------

mein w-lan ist Passwort geschützt,geht das trotzdem

:smile::-D


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



chaotin0071 schrieb:


> wie kann ich das mit den w-lan auslesen,keine Ahnung sorry.


Das war mir klar! Frage mich eh, wie Blowfish auf den Gedanke kommt, dass jmd. anderes deinen Netzzugang verwendet. Du bist doch eine "illegale" Filesharerin, oder?
_
Wenn ich morgens in meinem Zubringer zum Job sitze, dann sind um mich herum gut 1/3 der Leute mit MP3-Playern bestückt. Die meisten von denen sind meiner Meinung nach illegale Filesharer.
_


----------



## Mafiajäger (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



chaotin0071 schrieb:


> Constantin Film will 965,- Euro haben für Männersache.muss ich die Unterlassungserklärung abschicken,hat einer auch schon so was bekommen????????
> 
> 
> Alles sehr undurchsichtig.T-online hat meine IP rausgegeben,und dadurch hatte ich die Mahnung?
> Freue mich über jede Antwort


3. einen Anwalt für Medienrecht aufsuchen und beraten lassen

_[Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_

Ich zitiere folgendes:
"Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in einer aktuellen Eilanordnung entschieden, dass Verbindungsdaten nur bei "besonders schweren Straftaten" zur Ermittlung herangezogen werden dürfen. Hierzu gehören bspw. Mord, Raub oder Kinderpornografie, Geldwäsche, Korruption, Steuerhinterziehung und Betrugsdelikte. Die Straftat muss zusätzlich im konkreten Fall schwerwiegend sein, außerdem muss der Verdacht durch "bestimmte Tatsachen" begründet und eine Aufklärung ohne die Daten wesentlich erschwert sein. Ein leichter Betrug oder eine unbedeutende Urkundenfälschung genügen hier nicht – ebenso wenig wie Verletzungen des Urheberrechts." 
(nachzulesen bei Rechtsberatung und juristische Nachrichten auf 123recht.net - So einfach kann Recht sein) 
Ich war auch Kunde bei t-online und habe nach deren Herausgabe meiner Privatadresse sofort meinen Telefon -Vertrag bei dieser Gesellschaft gekündigt
Die Abmahnkanzleien vertrauen darauf das der "dumme Abgemahnte" sofort bezahlt und die UK unterzeichnet. Andernfalls müssen diese Kanzleien Klage einreichen und damit in Vorleistung gehen. Da lohnt sich das Geschäft nicht mehr, weil die Beweisführung für die Verletzung eines Urheberrechts sehr sehr schwierig ist und der Ausgang eines Gerichtsverfahrens für die Abmahnkanzleien nicht in ihrem Sinne kalkulierbar sind.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Mafiajäger schrieb:


> Ich zitiere folgendes:
> "Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in einer aktuellen Eilanordnung entschieden, dass Verbindungsdaten nur bei "besonders schweren Straftaten" zur Ermittlung herangezogen werden dürfen. Hierzu gehören bspw. Mord, Raub oder Kinderpornografie, Geldwäsche, Korruption, Steuerhinterziehung und Betrugsdelikte. Die Straftat muss zusätzlich im konkreten Fall schwerwiegend sein, außerdem muss der Verdacht durch "bestimmte Tatsachen" begründet und eine Aufklärung ohne die Daten wesentlich erschwert sein. Ein leichter Betrug oder eine unbedeutende Urkundenfälschung genügen hier nicht – ebenso wenig wie Verletzungen des Urheberrechts."
> (nachzulesen bei Rechtsberatung und juristische Nachrichten auf 123recht.net - So einfach kann Recht sein)



Wenn Du schon Urteile wiedergibst, dann solltest Du das dazugehörige Aktenzeichen auch mit angeben. Unter dem von Dir angegebenen Link habe ich jedenfalls nicht über diese Urteil gelesen/gefunden.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

www.medienrechtsanwaelte.de | Medienrechtsanwalt Willers, Mller-Rmer, Kunze und Partner


> . Nunmehr hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht in einer aktuellen Eilanordnung entschieden, dass Verbindungsdaten nur bei "besonders schweren Straftaten" zur Ermittlung herangezogen werden dürfen (Beschluss vom 11. März 2008, Az.: 1 BvR 256/08 ).


----------



## Reducal (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Das stimmt wohl, das mit den Ermittlungen bei Straftaten. Nur setzen heute die bekannten Abmahner immer öfter nicht auf das Ermittlungsergebnis der Staatsanwaltschaft sondern auf den "Auskunftsanspruch nach dem neuen UWG". Es gibt also oft gar keine Ermittlungen durch Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Micke (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

hallo ihr lieben hab mal wieder ne rechnug bekomm diesmal von der waldorf anwaltschaft und da mir da letze mal so super geholfen wurde wennde ich mich wieder an euch hab heute am 15.12.09 en brief kekomm mit zahlungaufforderung von 956 euro ja weil ich die filme bader mainhof komplex und mannersache geladen haben soll ja die ip dir dort eingegeben ist stimmt mir meiner jetz nicht überein kann es sein das ich damals eine ander hatten und warte gespannt auf eure antworten vllt auch vom wem der das auch durchhat hab wirklich angst weil das geld was ich da bezahlen muss breuchte ich das wehr halt mein fürhrerschein also weenn ihr fragen habt fragt bitte um antwort danke im vorraus


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Geht das auch in Deutsch?

Jedenfalls war das womöglich deine IP damals, als du die Datei zum Download frei gegeben hattest und die Münchener das von dir runter saugten. Du bist von denen (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) als Anschlussinhaber mit einem gerichtlichen Feststellungsbeschluss identifiziert worden und deshalb jetzt in dem Dilemma.

Meine Fragen: 

gibt es den Film wiklich auf einem PC (oder gab es den zur Tatzeit)?
was machst du beruflich, woher komt die Kohle?


----------



## Micke (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

naja hab aber meine ip nie geändert weil ich davon keine ahnung hab hatte immer irgendwas mit 190 zum anfang un bin zivi in schönebeck in sachsen anhalt aber ne ip weckselt sich doch nicht von selbst denk ich mal oder ?


----------



## webwatcher (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Micke schrieb:


> immer irgendwas mit 190 zum anfang un bin zivi in schönebeck in sachsen anhalt aber ne ip weckselt sich doch nicht von selbst denk ich mal oder ?


Gehst du über anloog/ ISDN  ins WWW?

Die IP ändert sich gerade bei Wählzugang bei jeder neuen Anmeldung


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Wer Filme zum Upload in einem Ordner frei gibt, hat doch sicher ein dynamisches DSL. @Micke, antworte bitte auf meine zwei Fragen. Evtl. kann ich dir wirklich helfen. Mein Patenkind hatte neulich auch erst das Problem mit genau diesen Abmahnern und deshalb könnte ich dir womöglich einen Tip geben.


----------



## Micke (16 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

bin jetz zum anwalt scheint wohl ernst zu sein naja die müssen jetz halt beweisen halte euch auf dem laufenden und ja den gibt es auf einem pc trotzdem danke schonma

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:58:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:57:45 ----------

aso gehe über dsl über kabel kein w lan LG micke


----------



## avatar-jens (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Hallo beisammen,

alos wegen so einer Abmahnung muss man nicht unbedingt zum Anwalt. Es gibt viele, die bei Abmahnungen sehr kritisch sind, ob die erlaubt sind.
Ich würde mich erst mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale informieren. Es gibt auch Verbraucheranwälte, die einem Tipps geben. 

Hier ist eine Zusammenfassung von einem Anwalt, wenn es denn hilft

Rechtsanwalt Dr. Alexander Wachs - Abmahnung der Waldorf Rechtsanwälte aus München

Ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale, die hat gesagt ignorieren. Fand ich gut.

Jens


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



avatar-jens schrieb:


> Ich war bei der Verbraucherzentrale, die hat gesagt ignorieren. Fand ich gut.


Ich nicht. Eine Abmahnung zu ignorieren ist -schon rein finanziell- ein ganz anderes Kaliber als bei Internetabzocke zu schweigen.
Es wundert mich auch dass da eine VZ was zu gesagt haben soll, da die normalerweise auf dem Gebiet Urheberrecht doch gar nicht beraten.
Es ist daher wichtig sich zu informieren z.B. unter den von Dir genannten Links und wenn man damit nicht klar kommt beim einem Anwalt.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Ignorieren ist bei einer urheberrechtlichen Abmahnung das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Der Schuß kann böse nach hinten losgehen, beispielsweise in Form einer einstweiligen Verfügung oder Unterlassungsklage. Sowas ist nicht ganz billig und kann direkt der nächste Schritt des Anwalts sein. Auch mir ist unverständlich, wie die Verbraucherzentrale so einen Bock schießen konnte. Die haben vielleicht gar nicht gesehen, dass es sich eben nicht um die typische Nutzlosabzocke handelt, sondern um eine urheberrechtliche Abmahnung. Wenn die aber eine Gebühr nehmen, sollen die auch den Einzelfall vernünftig prüfen.


----------



## MichasAntwort (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Sehe ich genauso. Das ist eine ernste sache und du solltest die Fristen in der Abmahnung nicht verstreichen lassen. Such dir einen Anwalt der aber auf Urheberrecht spezialisiert ist oder gucke bei google mal da gibts ein extra Forum für solche fälle mit abmahnungen. Da bin ich auch drin. Da werden sie geholfen...


----------



## duti (2 März 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Micke schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben hab mal wieder ne rechnug bekomm diesmal von der waldorf anwaltschaft und da mir da letze mal so super geholfen wurde wennde ich mich wieder an euch hab heute am 15.12.09 en brief kekomm mit zahlungaufforderung von 956 euro ja weil ich die filme bader mainhof komplex und mannersache geladen haben soll ja die ip dir dort eingegeben ist stimmt mir meiner jetz nicht überein kann es sein das ich damals eine ander hatten und warte gespannt auf eure antworten vllt auch vom wem der das auch durchhat hab wirklich angst weil das geld was ich da bezahlen muss breuchte ich das wehr halt mein fürhrerschein also weenn ihr fragen habt fragt bitte um antwort danke im vorraus




hatte letzte woche das gleiche!!! was ist bei dir rausgekommen????
Lg


----------



## duti (3 März 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

naja wie schon gesagt ich hatte letzte woche auch das vergnügen nen brief von den waldis zu bekommen und gehe morgen zum Anwalt!! 956 € wollen die von mir!! hatte sowas jemand schon und wenn ja wie ist es ausgegangen!! bin mal auf die meinung des anwalts gespannt!!


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



duti schrieb:


> bin mal auf die meinung des anwalts gespannt!!


Wenn du DSL-Flatratenutzer bist, kannste den mal bitte danach fragen, wie er dazu steht, dass die Kanzlei mit einem Feststellungsbeschluss Daten zur Zuordnung der Session zu deinem Internetanschluss erforschen ließ und deren Auskunft vom Provider (im Nachhinein betrachtet) womöglich nicht rechtmäßig war?


----------



## veryoldgirl (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

hallo, gibt es was neues?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



veryoldgirl schrieb:


> hallo, gibt es was neues?


Naja, zum einen würde ich die vor deinem Posting stehende Frage heute nicht mehr stellen und andererseits gibt es eine neue Entscheidung des BGH, wonach der Anschlussinhaber zwar abgemahnt werden kann, ggü. ihm jedoch keine Schadenersatzansprüche geltend gemacht werden können (wenn er die Urhr-verletzung nicht selbst begangen hatte):


> *Anschlussinhaber haftet nicht als Täter einer Urheberrechtsverletzung*
> 
> Erfreulich  ist, dass der Bundesgerichtshof ausdrücklich klar gestellt hat, dass  der Anschlussinhaber bei erfolgter Urheberrechtsverletzung nicht gleich  dem Täter einer solchen zu behandeln ist, auch wenn der  Internetanschluss nur unzureichend gegen Zugriffe Dritter gesichert ist.
> In diesem Zusammenhang führen die abmahnenden Anwälte in ihren  Schreiben nämlich gerne ein älteres Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofes an,  was besagt, dass der Inhaber eines Accounts bei ebay als Täter haftet,  wenn er diesen Account nicht hinreichend gegen Zugriffe Dritter  gesichert hat. Dies wird von den Rechteinhaber bzw. deren Anwälten gerne  auf die Haftung des Anschlussinhabers übertragen. Dem hat der BGH nun  endgültig den Wind aus den Segeln genommen, indem er ausführt, eine  solche Haftung ginge zu weit. Gut so!
> ...


Quelle: Die Haftung des Anschlussinhabers für Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet bei unzureichend gesichertem WLAN : aufrecht.de


----------



## veryoldgirl (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

hi, es ging mir auch in erster linie um die waldorfabmahnungen. es würde mich interessieren, ob schon jemand einen gerichtlichen mb bekommen hat. oder ob und man sich geeinigt hat.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

....man muss keinen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen, die Anwälte können auch gleich Klage einreichen.

Nur ... ich glaube im passenden Thread vom Netzwelt-Forum gelesen zu haben, dass die Münchener Anwälte im letzten Jahr wohl 90000 Abmahnungen versandt haben, von denen die Hälfte durch Zahlung beendet wurden. Die andere Hälfte blieb anscheinend unbehelligt. Also nix Klage, nix Mahnbescheid!


----------



## Xerxes12 (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Wer nichts macht kann anscheinend auch hier sein Geld behalten !?


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Wer nichts macht kann anscheinend auch hier sein Geld behalten !?


So scheint es zu sein, sicher wäre ich mir dabei aber nicht. Wenn man einmal so einen Schriftsatz von den Anwälten bekommen hat, dann wird einem schon etwas anders. Das hat ein ganz anderes Niveau als bei den Inkassofritzen der Nutzlosbranche.

Siehe dazu auch hier: Abgemahnt - was tun. Ein Ratgeber (Checkliste) mit ersten Tipps


> *3. Was passiert, wenn ich auf die Abmahnung  nicht reagiere?*
> Wenn die Abmahnung unberechtigt war, eventuell gar nichts. Wenn sie  dagegen berechtigt war, oder wenn der Abmahner besonders mutig oder  gehässig ist (es gibt einige Serienabmahner im Internet, die selbst  aussichtsloseste Fälle durch sämtliche Instanzen durchpeitschen), kann  schon nach wenigen Tagen eine einstweilige Verfügung ins Haus schneien.  Dies ist eine kostenpflichtige gerichtliche Anordnung, die noch deutlich  teurer ist als die (außergerichtliche) Abmahnung.
> 
> Reagieren muss man also in jedem Fall, entweder, indem man zumindest  eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgibt (siehe Punkt 5), oder indem man zum Anwalt geht und eventuell eine  Gegenklage einreicht.



und hier: Abmahnung wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung*Urheberrecht*


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Frage: ....wie steht es um den Unterlassungsanspruch, wenn der Anschlussinhaber selbst ein Access-Provider nach § 8 TMG ist?

In einem Beispiel fordern die Münchener Anwälte von einem Eigentümer für mehrere Ferienwohnungen, der seinen Gästen zeitgemäß auch WLAN zur Verfügung stellt, die übliche Abmahngebühr und die Unterlassungserklärung. Um die Gebühr selbst geht es dem Anlagenbetreiber nicht aber um die Unterlassungserklärung. Um die Unterlassung umsetzen zu können, müsste er eigentlich sein Angebot für die Gäste einstellen - was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Antiscammer (18 November 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Meines Erachtens kann da kein Unterlassungsanspruch geltend gemacht werden. Das wäre der Tod für alle Betreiber von Hotspots.


----------



## kutcher26 (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer Filme zum Upload in einem Ordner frei gibt, hat doch sicher ein dynamisches DSL. @Micke, antworte bitte auf meine zwei Fragen. Evtl. kann ich dir wirklich helfen. Mein Patenkind hatte neulich auch erst das Problem mit genau diesen Abmahnern und deshalb könnte ich dir womöglich einen Tip geben.





Hallo Reducal,
könntest du mir bitte den Tip geben dem du @Micke geben wolltest!??
den ich habe genau die gleichen Problemen,danke im vorraus!!

gruss


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



kutcher26 schrieb:


> Hallo Reducal,
> könntest du mir bitte den Tip geben dem du @Micke geben wolltest!??


Nö, hat sich überholt! Aber wenn du mal ein paar Seiten hier zurück liest, dann kommst womöglich allein drauf.

Im Netzweltforum wurde festgestellt, dass die Anwälte, trotz 10tausender Mahnungen pro Jahr, faktisch nie vor Gericht gehen (bis auf gaaanz wenige Fälle). Ansonsten z. B. > HIER < lesen und verstehen.


----------



## kutcher26 (3 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

also einfach mal die ruhe bewahren....danke reducal....


----------



## kutcher26 (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Hallo zusammen...
2 Brief erhalten...Modue akzeptiert frist bis ....2010!!
was soll ich jetzt tuen:-??? 

gruss


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Hi Kutcher26,

wenn du mit den Antworten hier noch unsicher bist, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle an den Anwalt meines Vertrauens wenden.
Mehr dürfen wir dir hier nicht sagen.


----------



## kutcher26 (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

ok verstanden ...! danke,habe vollen vertrauen an euch.
halte euch am laufenden...

gruss


BenTigger schrieb:


> Hi Kutcher26,
> 
> wenn du mit den Antworten hier noch unsicher bist, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle an den Anwalt meines Vertrauens wenden.
> Mehr dürfen wir dir hier nicht sagen.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



Teleton schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Eine Abmahnung zu ignorieren ist -schon rein finanziell- ein ganz anderes Kaliber als bei Internetabzocke zu schweigen.
> Es wundert mich auch dass da eine VZ was zu gesagt haben soll, da die normalerweise auf dem Gebiet Urheberrecht doch gar nicht beraten.
> Es ist daher wichtig sich zu informieren z.B. unter den von Dir genannten Links und wenn man damit nicht klar kommt beim einem Anwalt.





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ignorieren ist bei einer urheberrechtlichen Abmahnung das schlechteste, was man machen kann. Der Schuß kann böse nach hinten losgehen, beispielsweise in Form einer einstweiligen Verfügung oder Unterlassungsklage. Sowas ist nicht ganz billig und kann direkt der nächste Schritt des Anwalts sein. Auch mir ist unverständlich, wie die Verbraucherzentrale so einen Bock schießen konnte. Die haben vielleicht gar nicht gesehen, dass es sich eben nicht um die typische Nutzlosabzocke handelt, sondern um eine urheberrechtliche Abmahnung. Wenn die aber eine Gebühr nehmen, sollen die auch den Einzelfall vernünftig prüfen.



Hallo Kutscher26

Ich hoffe du hast dir auch den oben zitierten Text genau angesehen.
Der User weiß sehr genau was er da schreibt und du solltest das was er schreibt beherzigen....
Eine Abmahnung ist ganz was anderes als eine Rechnungsmahnung..


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Es geht aber auch anders herum: Waldorf Frommer: Klage vor dem Amtsgericht Heidelberg nach Abmahnung - News


> ....hat unsere Mandantin die ihr vorgeworfene Urheberrechtsverletzung nicht  begangen. Da bei Nichtabgabe einer Unterlassungserklärung eine Klage vor  dem Landgericht droht und hier Verfahrenskosten von mehreren Tausend  Euro anfallen können, haben wir für unsere Mandantin lediglich zur  Vermeidung einer solchen Unterlassungsklage eine modifizierte  Unterlassungserklärung abgegeben. Gleichzeitig haben wir _[die Kanzlei]_  darauf hingewiesen, dass die vorgeworfene Urheberrechtsverletzung nicht  zutreffend ist. Leider hat _[die Kanzlei]_ keine entsprechenden Beweise  vorgelegt, sondern die üblichen Textbaustein-Schreiben verschickt und  Klageerhebung für den Fall der Nichtzahlung angedroht. Daher stand  unsere Mandantin nach Erhalt einiger weiterer Schreiben von _[die Kanzlei]_ vor der Frage: soll ich es riskieren mich verklagen zu lassen  *oder erhebe ich selbst Klage gegen [die Kanzlei]**?*


...und dann heißt es am Ende weiter:





> Der Verhandlungstermin am 24.05.2011 hat stattgefunden. Von _[die Kanzlei]_ war niemand erschienen. Ich habe den Erlass eines Versäumnisurteils beantragt.





> Eine Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Heidelberg wird im Juni ergehen. Ich werde weiter berichten.


Dem schaue ich zumindest gespannt entgegen.


----------



## Teleton (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



> oder erhebe ich selbst Klage gegen [die Kanzlei]?


Er sagt ja dass die Mandantin der gegnerischen Kanzlei verklagt wurde.





> Klägerin ist unsere Mandantin, Beklagte die Mandantin der Kanzlei Waldorf Frommer.



Flucht in die Säumnis ist gar nicht so ungeschickt.
Das Gericht muss nun im Rahmen der Schlüssigkeit prüfen, ob es das Feststellungsinteresse noch gegeben sieht trotz anderweitiger Klage. Das scheint nicht unproblematisch zu sein sonst wäre sofortiges Versäumnisurteil ergangen. Wenn das Gericht der Klage stattgibt kann dann immer noch Einspruch eingelegt und ohne Gefahr der Verspätungsrüge umfangreich vorgetragen werden.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Der Blogeintrag ist im Bezug auf das Gebahren der Kanzlei Waldorf sehr interessant. Ohne Frage gehören die ja zu einer der renommiertesten Massenabmahnkanzleien. Bei der Anzahl der Verfahren, die die angestrengt und durchgestritten haben, würde ich vermuten: Da die Sachverhalte immer gleich sind, müsste sich im Laufe der Zeit eine Argumentations- und Beweiskette herauskristallisiert haben, mit der man kein deutsches Amtsgericht mehr fürchten muss.

So ist es aber keineswegs: Die sind in der Beklagtenposition nicht in der Lage, substantiiert vorzutragen. Betrachtet man die Anstrengungen um ein Verfahren in München, wissen die ganz genau: Das schöne Geschäftsmodell steht auf sehr tönernen Füßen. Da hat der RA Forsthoff einen ganz wunden Punkt getroffen.

Hat man zu Unrecht eine Abmahnung aus dem Hause Waldorf erhalten, kann die Empfehlung eigentlich nur heißen: Ganz fix zum Anwalt und eine negative Feststellungsklage in die Wege leiten, um dem Gerichtsstand München zu entgehen.


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ohne Frage gehören die ja zu einer der renommiertesten Massenabmahnkanzleien.


...und stellen ihre eigenen Produkte in Frage. Kommt ein Abgemahnter daher und will sich auf die 100-€-Deckelung berufen, dann wird das zumeist erst einmal abgewiesen. Dabei hat die Kanzlei angeblich an der Vorbereitung der Gesetzesänderung zum § 97a UrhG mitgewirkt.


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Zu der Thematik gibts auch noch nicht allzu viel Verwertbares...


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Abmahnung von RA Waldorf*

Reichlich Info gibt es übrigens jetzt gerade auch hier (leider nicht online), Ausgabe 06/2011:



> Die neue CHIP: Jetzt am Kiosk                                                                        *Rapidshare & Co: Wie legal ist illegal?*
> 
> Downloads, Filesharing, Kopierschutz – die IT-Welt  ist eine große Grauzone. Da ist es wichtig zu wissen, was man darf und  was nicht. Denn die Abmahnanwälte lauern überall.


http://www.chip.de/news/Die-neue-CHIP-Wie-legal-ist-illegal_48893568.html


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt der eine federführende Anwalt von der Münchener Kanzlei ein Interview für die Süddeutsche Zeitung:



			
				jetzt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Realität der Tauschbörsen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SuaX (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo.

Ich bin ebenfalls von Waldorf und Co abgemahnt worden und habe mir einen Anwalt geholt. Als erste Reaktion habe nur den Betrag für den Geschädigten bezahlt (200,-) und nicht die Anwaltskosten (660,-) und natürlich die Unterlassungserklärung modifiziert abgegeben (Zusatz: "Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtsschuld aber rechtsverbindlich"). Das ganze hat vier Jahre gedauert und ist dann doch vor Gericht gelandet. Chancen auf einen Freispruch hätte ich nur mit einer Erklärung an Eides Statt gehabt, dass ich an diesem Abend nicht zuhause war. Die konnte ich aber nicht abgeben. Das hätte nicht der Wahrheit entsprochen. Darauf fußte aber die Verteitigungsstrategie meines Anwalts, wie ich erst sehr spät erfuhr. Wir konnten uns dann mit Waldorf auf einen Vergleich einigen. Am Ende hat mich das Ganze drei mal so viel gekostet wie der Betrag in der ersten Mahnung . Die Kosten für Waldorf sind höher geworden und mein Anwalt hat natürlich auch einiges verdient.

Für mich ist daher klar was ich am besten hätte machen sollen: *Man zahlt die Mahnung. Das ist die billigste und sauberste Lösung da raus zukommen. Bei allem anderen verdienen nur Anwälte. *

Es sei denn man ist wirklich nich zuhause gewesen und kann das beeiden. Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt und es extrem gegen mein Rechtsverständnis geht, dass eine Kanzlei für einen Serienbrief mehrere Hundert Euro erhält, es entspricht der Deutschen Rechtssprechung.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2011)

Das ist kein Serienbrief, da der Inhalt in jedem Brief anders ist (anderes Aktenzeichen, anderer Titel, andere Zeit usw.)


SuaX schrieb:


> Als erste Reaktion habe nur den Betrag für den Geschädigten bezahlt (200,-)


...das war damals schon der zweite Fehler.


----------



## SuaX (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Reducal,

schön, dass Du mir zustimmst, dass es ein Fehler war.




Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist kein Serienbrief, da der Inhalt in jedem Brief anders ist (anderes Aktenzeichen, anderer Titel, andere Zeit usw.)


 
Wenn der Inhalt identisch ist, dann spricht man von Kopien oder Abzügen. Serienbriefe bieten die Möglichkeit über Felder bestimmte Inhalte wie beispielsweise Namen, Adresse o. ä. einzufügen.

Schau Dir mal die Hilfefunktion in WORD an. Weitere Informationen findest Du auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serienbrief


----------



## Hippo (17 Dezember 2011)

Hihi - Red - wo er recht hat hat er recht 
Aber - wer recht hat zahlt ´ne Maß ...


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2011)

Wir hatten das mal bei Vanilla. Der Anbieter hatte Mahnungen als Serienbrief/Infopost versandt. Seit dem ist das Thema (für mich zumindest) eigentlich ums Eck, da es jedem Geschäftltreiber frei steht, statt der 55 Cent nur das Porto für die Infopost zu zahlen - die Briefe müssen äußerlich nur gleich und vor der Abgabe angemeldet sein. Was den Inhalt betrifft, so steht freilich nahezu immer das gleiche drin - was soll man beim selben Sachverhalt auch von Fall zu Fall ändern? Wallis würden nicht zur Abmahn_*industrie*_ gehören, wenn sie sich um jeden Einzelfall persönlich kümmern würden. Ein Automatismus kann nicht abgestritten werden.


----------



## BB_1975 (17 Dezember 2012)

Hallo An alle bin neu hier.

Wollte mal wissen wie ich mich bei Abmahnung verhalten soll.

Habe von Rechtskanzlei Waldorf Frommer Abmahnung bekommen,
da ich am 02.12.2012 einen Film gezogen (Bittorrent) haben soll.

Was aber zu diesem zeitpunkt unmöglich war (Würde auch nie Illegals vom netz ziehen), hatte da mein Windows neu installiert. Beweißfoto (Bildschirmausschnitt von Software Aida Extrem Editon ist vorhanden mit Datum wann Windows installiert wurde).

Sollte denen knapp 1000 Euro überweißen...wo ich nichts gemacht habe.



Habe aber dann von einer guten Freundin erfahren, sie hatte auch Abmahnungen bekommen von Waldorf Frommer und sie hätte angeblich 4 Filme gezogen ( Feb. 2012 ). Sollte an die 7000 Euro zahlen.
Da sie aber nur mit Microsoft Office arbeitet und nur im Facebook ist, ist sowas blödsinn was die schreiben.
Sie hat darauf Kabel Deutschland Internetflat abgemeldet (März 2012) und seit dem nichts mehr von
Waldorf Frommer gehört werder Mahnung noch sonst was.

Sie hat seit Ende März 2012 einen Internet Stick von Vodafone und keine Abmahnung mehr bekommen.

Kann es sein das es von Kabel Deutschland ausgeht und die abzocken wollen ?


mfg
BB_1975


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 Dezember 2012)

BB_1975 schrieb:


> Hallo An alle bin neu hier.
> 
> Wollte mal wissen wie ich mich bei Abmahnung verhalten soll.


Das dürfen wir dir hier nicht verraten, da das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Aber lesen, dazu raten wir dann schon:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abmahnung-von-ra-waldorf.28765/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/waldorf-frommer-abmahnung.39285/


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (21 Dezember 2012)

BB_1975 schrieb:


> Wollte mal wissen wie ich mich bei Abmahnung verhalten soll.
> 
> 
> > Das dürfen wir dir hier nicht verraten, da das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre.


Doch: nichts ohne Anwalt. Dein Gegner ist nämlich ein Anwalt.

"If you act as your own lawyer you might have a fool for your client."

Wuschel


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2013)

Ab in die nächste Runde:



			
				teltarif.de schrieb:
			
		

> Künftig nur 155,30 Euro für Urheberrechtsverstöße





			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesregierung einigt sich auf Gesetz gegen Abmahnabzocke
> 
> 
> > Die Grünen ihrerseits haben bereits einen eigenen Gesetzentwurf in den Bundestag eingebracht, mit dem sie schärfer als die Regierung gegen Abmahnmissbrauch vorgehen wollen.


----------



## BenTigger (13 März 2013)

Auch zum Thema:
http://www.welt.de/finanzen/verbrau...ngrenze-soll-die-Abmahn-Anwaelte-stoppen.html


----------



## bareinorge (9 Dezember 2014)

Hallo!

Schreibe hier, weil ich am Verzweifeln bin und nicht weiss, wie ich mich richtig verhalten soll. Zuerst die Fakten.
Ich bin wohnhaft in Norwegen, aber noch deutscher Staatsbuerger ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland. Vor einiger Zeit besuchte ich eine Freundin in Deutschland, benutzte ihr verschluesseltes WIFI (sie gab mir das Passwort) und lud dann 3 Folgen "Modern Family" runter (ohne ihr Wissen). Ich war mir nicht darueber im Klaren was das fuer Konsequenzen haben kønnte. :/

Nun kam der Brief von Walldorf Frommer zu ihr geflattert, 956€. Ich will die Sache so schnell und billig wie møglich aus der Welt haben.

Einige Fragen:

Anwalt - ja oder nein? Bin auf diesen hier gestossen, ist das eine gute Wahl? Habe dort angerufen, das kostet pauschal 180€ (edit)

Soweit ich bis jetzt rausfinden konnte sieht es wohl so aus als wenn ein Vergleich noch am besten wære... wie hoch ist ein Vergleich denn normalerweise angesetzt und braucht man einen Anwalt dafuer?

Ich will nicht kæmpfen, ich bin ja schuldig und møchte eigentlich nur meinen Weg aus dem Schlamassel rausbezahlen... kann mir bitte jemand ein bischen den Weg weisen?


----------



## sascha (9 Dezember 2014)

bareinorge schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Schreibe hier, weil ich am Verzweifeln bin und nicht weiss, wie ich mich richtig verhalten soll. Zuerst die Fakten.
> Ich bin wohnhaft in Norwegen, aber noch deutscher Staatsbuerger ohne Wohnsitz in Deutschland. Vor einiger Zeit besuchte ich eine Freundin in Deutschland, benutzte ihr verschluesseltes WIFI (sie gab mir das Passwort) und lud dann 3 Folgen "Modern Family" runter (ohne ihr Wissen). Ich war mir nicht darueber im Klaren was das fuer Konsequenzen haben kønnte. :/
> ...



Sorry, aber Rechtsberatung können und dürfen wir hier nicht leisten. Grundsätzlich gilt: Abmahnungen sollten stets genau und fachkundig geprüft werden. Sehr oft sind die Anwaltskosten/Abmahngebühren zu hoch angesetzt, da in Deutschland eine Deckelung für Erstverstöße vorgesehen ist. Verbraucherzentralen helfen da gut weiter.


----------



## bareinorge (9 Dezember 2014)

Ok, das verstehe ich. Weiss den jemand wie hoch die Summe bei einem Vergleich normalerweise ist?


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2014)

bareinorge schrieb:


> Weiss den jemand wie hoch die Summe bei einem Vergleich normalerweise ist?


Das wird dort gewürfelt, ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden oder reine Verhandlungssache. Manche zahlen gar nichts, andere ein bisschen und wiederum andere alles oder zumindest den größten Teil der Forderung.

Telefonisch hat man dir 180 € angeboten und dich damit wie den Fissch am Haken. Das Problem, du hast den Sachverhalt bereits zugegeben. Das außergerichtliche Verfahren richtet sich gegen die Anschlussinhaberin und die müsste gar nichts bezahlen aber eine modifizierte Unterlassungserklärung abgeben. Das macht man am aller besten nur mit Anwalt. Was den Schaden angeht, so sollte man die weitere Strategie ebenso mit einem Anwalt abstimmen, vor allem, wenn der Verursacher - also du - dauerhaft im Ausland lebt.



sascha schrieb:


> ...aber Rechtsberatung können und dürfen wir hier nicht leisten.


Schicke deine Freundin zu einem Anwalt, oder macht das online. In Sachen Waldorf haben sich einige Anwälte zum kleinen Preis spezialisiert, musst nur nach Medienanwalt+Abmahnung+Waldorf suchen. Letztlich dürften die Kosten für die fachliche Gegenwehr dann noch unter den 180 € liegen.


----------



## bareinorge (10 Dezember 2014)

Danke, Reductal. Meine Freundin ist verreist, aber sie ist morgen zurueck und dann wird gehandelt. 

Muss man einen Anwalt im Wohnort nehmen oder kann man sich einen im Internet suchen? Ich habe mit dem hier telephoniert (http://www.dr-wachs.de/), der hat einen Pauschalpreis von 180€. Aber er sitzt halt nicht in "unserer" Stadt. Mit Anwalt +  mod. UE + Angebot auf Vergleich duerfte doch die ganze Sache elektronisch zu erledigen sein, oder?


----------



## kerrigundu (11 Dezember 2014)

Nun ja, was du machen kannst ist zu einem Anwalt zu gehen. Immerhin wirst du dann persönlich Beraten und er wird die Sache für dich erleichtern. Zu dieser Kanzlei habe ich recherchiert und einen Artikel von einem Rechtsanwalt gefunden. https://www.aid24.de/kanzleien/waldorf-frommer-rechtsanwaelte-aus-muenchen Darin wird über die Waldorf Frommer Kanzlei näher berichtet. Es sind auch ein paar Werke vorhanden, für die man eine Abmahnung erhalten könnte.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 März 2016)

*



			Unwissenheit schützt nicht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Massenabmahner nehmen Flüchtlinge ins Visier*
> *In den c’t vorliegenden Fällen mahnte durchgehend die Kanzlei Waldorf-Frommer aus München ab – die wohl emsigste Abmahnkanzlei Deutschlands.*



*http://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2016-6-Massenabmahner-nehmen-Fluechtlinge-ins-Visier-3122427.html*


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2016)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> *http://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2016-6-Massenabmahner-nehmen-Fluechtlinge-ins-Visier-3122427.html*





			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nachbar hat ihm sein WLAN geöffnet....


Mit gefangen, mit gehangen! Wo ist das Problem?



			
				RA Waldorf Frommer schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald uns glaubhaft kommuniziert wird, dass es sich um einen Härtefall handelt, nehmen wir darauf angemessen Rücksicht – bis hin zum Totalerlass der Forderung.



Ich glaube, das sind nur Einzelfälle und nix "nehmen Flüchtlinge ins Visier". Außerdem, die Abmahnung bekommen i. d. R. die Anschlussinhaber, nicht die Nutzter!


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2016)

> Mit gefangen, mit gehangen! Wo ist das Problem?


Der Anschlussinhaber kommt ja i.d.R. aus der Störerhaftung und damit der Schadenersatzpflicht, wenn er den Täter konkret benennt. Ob gegen den dann geklagt wird? Und selbst wenn: Fröhliche Vollstreckung. Einem nackten Mann kann man nicht in die Taschen fassen.


----------



## Noisette (10 Februar 2017)

Hast du den Film gezogen oder nicht? Diese sog. Abmahnanwälte treiben schon seit Jahren ihr Unwesen im Netz. Wir hatten auch mal Theater mit einem RA Hans Hauser, der sich auf Immobilienfirmen eingeschossen hatte. Ging auch dúrch die Presse. Ich hab zu derzeit in einem Immobilienbüro gearbeitet...


----------



## Reducal (30 Oktober 2021)

Die Kanzlei Waldorf-Frommer wurde umbenannt und heißt nun seit dem Frühjahr 2021 *Frommer Rechtsanwalts PartG mbB* (auch Frommer Legal).



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Ohne Frage gehören die ja zu einer der renommiertesten Massenabmahnkanzleien. Bei der Anzahl der Verfahren, die die angestrengt und durchgestritten haben, würde ich vermuten: Da die Sachverhalte immer gleich sind, müsste sich im Laufe der Zeit eine Argumentations- und Beweiskette herauskristallisiert haben, mit der man kein deutsches Amtsgericht mehr fürchten muss.



Illegales Filesharing: 70-Jährige ohne PC muss Strafe zahlen​
Auch wenn die Münchner Kanzlei nicht namentlich erwähnt wird, deutet insbesondere der Name der Klägerin, die Münchener Warner Bros. Entertainment GmbH, doch eindeutig auf Frommer Legal hin, da die deren Mandantin i. S. Filesharing ist. Auch die fälschlich auf tarnkappe.info erwähnte Forensic-Systems, also die Digital Forensics GmbH, ist für Frommer Legal tätig. (Anm.: hier muss es richtig heißen: das Forensic System der Digital Forensics GmbH, denn Forensic-Systems ist was anderes.)



> 2.000 Euro soll eine 70-Jährige bezahlen, weil sie einen urheberrechtlich geschützten Film im Internet zur Verfügung gestellt haben soll. Das Urteil aus dem Sommer 2020 wurde nun in zweiter Instanz vom Landgericht Köln bestätigt, wie "tarnkappe.info" berichtet. Geklagt hatten Warner Bros., die die Rechte an dem fraglichen Film besitzen.
> 
> Das bemerkenswerte an der ganzen Geschichte ist nun, dass die beklagte Frau keinen Computer geschweige denn Computerkenntnisse besitzt. Allerdings hat ihr Sohn in seinem Haus einen Freifunk-Knoten eingerichtet. Freifunk ist eine Initiative, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat ein freies Funknetz aufzubauen und zu betreiben. Manche Gemeinden nutzen die Technik, um beispielsweise in Fußgängerzonen kostenloses Wlan anzubieten.
> *Illegales Filesharing: Gericht sieht Schuld bei der 70-Jährigen *​Die Frau ist aber als Anschlussinhaberin eingetragen. Damit gilt sie als diejenige, die Dritten Zugang zum Internet gewährt hat. In diesem Fall liegt die Beweislast jetzt bei der Frau. Sie müsste also eine andere Person konkret benennen, die zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt ebenfalls Zugriff auf das Netzwerk hatte. Das tat sie nicht.
> ...





> Quelle: https://www.chip.de/news/Strafe-wegen-Filesharing-70-Jaehrige-verurteilt_183913808.html, am 30.10.2021. Zum ganzen Text auf tarnkappe.info, vom 26.10.2021 > HIER <.



Mein Fazit: ...ein privat eingerichteter WLAN-Hotspot befreit von Strafe nicht! Das LG Köln hat hier meines Erachtens folgerichtig gegen die Beklagten entschieden und juristisch Zeichen gesetzt - auch für den Gesetzgeber, hinsichtlich den Schlupflöchern bei der gedeckelten Mitstörerhaftung.



Teleton schrieb:


> Der Anschlussinhaber kommt ja i.d.R. aus der Störerhaftung und damit der Schadenersatzpflicht, wenn er den Täter konkret benennt.


----------



## Hippo (31 Oktober 2021)

> Teleton schrieb:
> Der Anschlussinhaber kommt ja i.d.R. aus der Störerhaftung und damit der Schadenersatzpflicht, wenn er den Täter konkret benennt.


Ist nur doof weil Du als Freifunkbereitsteller keine Ahnung hast wer sich da einbucht.
Das läuft über einen extra umgepfriemelten Router mit einer Freifunk-Firmware. Und dieser Router steckt dann im Gastzugang Deiner z.B. Fritzbox.


----------

